# Stansbury lake?



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Just moved out to Stansbury and was wondering if anyone had anything they could tell me about the lake and Mill Pond. What kind of fish are in there, depth, etc. Or, if have some info and no boat I have a perfect little boat for the lake and would be happy to trade info for passage on my vessel. haha


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Carp, sunfish and bass.


----------

